# Cimbali junior



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Got a very old cimbali junior to cut my hx teeth on and have a tinker with. It's a plumbed in version that has been used only in a house it's whole life. It's the really old model with the vibe pump and dosatronic chamber. Have searched for a descaling method and have only found complete tear down/renovation projects. Main problem is I can't draw descale solution through machine as the boiler fill only works with main water pressure. Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

take the boiler out then.....you are going to want a full service kit so that you can replace every seal.....do it right, do it once!


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes thats the end plan. But in my wisdom I was thinking of descaling it first, then connecting it up for a bit of a trial run to see what quirks turn up and then bore the living day lights out of people on here with endless badly written posts trying to fix it lol


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you tried siting the descaler solution container *above* the Cimbali ? The pump may then suck quite well.


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes tried it but no joy. That method works with the rotary pump version, the boiler and dosing chamber according to my research on my junior D fill via a check valve operated by mains pressure.


----------

